# casposo



## inglispiquingli

Hola. En el español-castellano común hay un término que es lo casposo. No encuentro sinónimo y para poder describirlo podría decir que es algo antiguo (pasado de moda), que huele a alcanfor (también metafóricamente), no exclusívamente cursi (como la palabra cheesy en inglés creo que se escribe así). 

Vaya, en definitva creo que es algo difícil de explicar. No sé si forma parte del folklore popular castellano-español-slang pero estoy segura que en inglés debe existir algo parecido. si me podéis ayudar... os lo agradecería muchísimo.

How could I say "casposo" in English?


----------



## fenixpollo

Hola, inglispiquingli, y bienvenido/a al foro.

¿Puedes enseñarnos el uso de esta frase con una oración completa como ejemplo? 

Gracias.


----------



## LA_Andaluza

Hola
Casposo sería un sinónimo de cutre ¿no?
En inglés puedes decir "tacky" o "tawdry"


----------



## Gabita

Quizás puedas usar el término kitsch, pero la verdad es que nunca lo escuché con ese significado en castellano.  "Casposo" lo único que me sugiere es que alguien tiene caspa.


----------



## inglispiquingli

hola,
muchas gracias por contestarme.
Creo que la palabra más cercana podría ser "tacky", también escuché "cheesie" (perdonad si no se escribe así) pero creo que se refiere más al sentido "hortera". Sí, creo que podría ser tacky... 
muchas gracias!


----------



## Södertjej

Cheesy es más cursi, ñoño. Casposo se usa en España y viene a ser vulgar y anticuado, casi ofensivamente antiguo. Tacky no refleja ese matiz de antiguo. Un ejemplo de casposo: un hombre diciendo que una mujer tiene que estar metida en la cocina y cuidar de sus hijos y hacer lo que le diga su marido, que se comporta de manera prepotente con ella, tiene una mentalidad casposa.


----------



## Dlyons

inglispiquingli said:


> hola,
> muchas gracias por contestarme.
> Creo que la palabra más cercana podría ser "tacky", también escuché "cheesie" (perdonad si no se escribe así) pero creo que se refiere más al sentido "hortera". Sí, creo que podría ser tacky...
> muchas gracias!




De acuerdo consigo (la ortografía es "cheesy" ).


----------



## inglispiquingli

He estado leyendo otros comentarios sobre el mismo término aquí en wordreference y por lo visto no hay una traducción fácil...


----------



## Södertjej

No, la casposidad es algo muy ibérico, lamentablemente.


----------



## inglispiquingli

jajajaja
muchas gracias, de todas maneras!


----------



## elprofe

¿Tiene algo que ver con "retrógrado"? ¿O me lo estoy inventando yo? xD


----------



## inglispiquingli

sí, la verdad es que es difícil de explicar.
es como si en el 2009 entráramos en un club de los 70 donde no ha cambiado nada, pero ha pasado el tiempo. sofás de polipiel y olor a alcanfor. pero creo que el término no tendría por qué tener, dependiendo de la circunstancia, una connotación negativa como retrógrado, sino que también podría ser un poco entrañable. no sé, una canción de Rafael, con todos mis respetos, no es retrógada, pero sí podría considerarse casposa, según las circunstancias.


----------



## elprofe

ok... ya me imagino lo que quiere decir "casposo" yo es que nunca lo he escuchado, voy a ver si encuentro algún término que te convenza


----------



## dexterciyo

Ya se ha tratado este tema antes:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=352143

Yo optaría por _*tacky*_, ya que para mí algo "casposo" es algo 'cutre', 'chabacano', 'hortera'...

Saludos.


----------



## Södertjej

Yo no percibo casposo como entrañable, sino como impresentable. ¿Qué tiene la caspa de entrañable? Estoy de acuerdo con que retrógrado es parecido.


----------



## elprofe

Por lo que decís, creo que sería sinónimo de :
obsoleto, rancio, retrógrado , antiguo...


----------



## Södertjej

El profe: son parecidos pero no sinónimos exactos. Yo añadiría además un toque de cutrez, incluso baja calidad, por ejemplo, en el caso de películas, que no recogen las palabras que propones.


----------



## inglispiquingli

Hola, buenas.
Intento reflexionar sobre la palabra "casposo", que vaya tela la que he montado.
Intento daros más datos, que no tienen relación ni con lo únicamente ibérico, ni con lo únicamente retrógrado:
Rafael no es retrógrado.
Desde mi punto de vista, lo pasado de moda puede ser entendido como "démodé", pero símplemente es nuestra percepción de lo actual y de cómo nos sentimos con lo pasado desde un punto de vista estético o ideológico. No me refiero a esto.
Ahora mismo me encuentro viviendo en Inglaterra, y más allá de lo ibérico y lo retrógrado, las moquetas en el cuarto de baño, los papeles en las paredes, las piezas de porcelana, que no se han quitado en años, me hacen intentar decir esa palabra de la que no encuentro traducción.
E intento volver a intentar diferenciar lo casposo de lo estrictamente negativo, aunque Torrente lo pueda ser. Personajes y espacios caposos existen... anywhere!


----------



## Södertjej

inglispiquingli said:


> , las moquetas en el cuarto de baño, los papeles en las paredes, las piezas de porcelana, que no se han quitado en años


Una mezcla de ajado, cutre, anticuado, mal gusto.


----------



## elprofe

¿qué tal la palabra "dull"?


----------



## Södertjej

Dull es más bien soso, gris, sin gracia, no implica anticuado ni mal gusto. ¿Por qué no usar sencillamente más de un adjetivo para expresar la idea de casposo?


----------



## elprofe

Me rindo! jajaja


----------



## Södertjej

No te rindas, has dado sugerencias muy buenas, que cubren en parte el significado de casposo, juntando todas, ahí andamos.


----------



## ManPaisa

Some suggestions:

_Dated, musty, stale, moldy, old-hat, old-time, outdated_



Dlyons said:


> De acuerdo consigo (la ortografía es "cheesy" ).


 
De acuerdo contigo: in agreement with you (informal)
De acuerdo con usted: in agreement with you (formal)
De acuerdo consigo mismo: In agreement with him/herself.


----------



## aztlaniano

En este caso, me parece que va en el sentido de "morboso", "horripilante" o "espeluznante":
La Kedada Zombie se ha previsto para las 20:00h en la plaza de Lavapiés. Desde allí el terrorífico grupo marchará hacia Agustín Lara. El punto álgido llegará a las 20:30h con el homenaje a Michael Jackson. Un grupo de bailarines revivirá la coreografía de Thriller, acompañada de la proyección de su famoso videoclip. El Festival del Friki proyectará en una segunda carpa los *cortos más casposos* seleccionados por *Arsénico*. La proyección de Cronocrímenes (2008), una cinta tan intensa como turbadora, tendrá lugar al aire libre sobre una pantalla de 12 metros.
(De un comunicado de prensa sobre el "Festival del Friqui" que se celebra mañana en Lavapiestán, Madrid.)

Mi intento:
Under a second tarp the Freak Festival will show the yuckiest short films, as chosen by Arsenic.


Por cierto, inglispiquingpi, sobre "casposo" también hay este otro hilo:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=352143


----------



## Södertjej

Aztlaniano, si por horripilante te refieres a terrorífico, no es el caso y se ve porque se indica que forma parte de un Festival Friki, y lo casposo y lo friki son cosas igual de cutres, no siempre relacionadas, pero sí en el mismo ámbito de lamentables e irrisibles, pero no dan miedo, al menos en el sentido "gore" de la palabra. Puede ser que tengan intención de ser de mucho miedo pero si son casposos tendrá que ver más con Ed Wood que con Viernes 13.


----------



## aztlaniano

Södertjej said:


> Aztlaniano, si por horripilante te refieres a terrorífico, no es el caso....


Y ¿"morboso"?


----------



## Södertjej

Lo friki y lo casposo no me parece que tengan que ver con lo morboso, tanto lo uno como lo otro mueven sobre todo risa y vergüenza ajena y eso no es el caso de tus propuestas. 

Horripilante valdría en el sentido irónico de la palabra, como cuando decimos que un vestido daba miedo, sencillamente nos referimos a lo feísimo que era, no a que nos sintamos temor al verlo, otra expresión habitual "era tan feo que daba miedo verlo". En un festival friki no puede haber películas de terror de las buenas, sino de esas tan mal hechas que dan más risa que miedo, lo cual no impide que no pueda haber mucha sangre y mucho intento de asustar con cosas terribles, pero si es friki, eso puede con todo.


----------



## Keraunos

Antes que nada siento llegar tan tarde...

Concerniente a la traducción de casposo, ¿qué tal Stuffy? He echado una mirada al diccionario dictionary.com y me parece que todos los sentidos que dan, (al margen de los más directamente relacionados con el bloqueo de las vías respiratorias) se aproximan bastante al de casposo, al menos, aquí en España. 
*stuff·y*

 [stuhf-ee] 
*adjective, **stuff·i·er, **stuff·i·est.**1.*close; poorly ventilated: _a stuffy room._

*2.*oppressive from lack of freshness: _stuffy air; a stuffy odor._

*3.*lacking in interest, as writing or discourse.

*4.*affected with a sensation of obstruction in the respiratorypassages: _a stuffy nose._

*5.*dull or tedious; boring.

*6.*self-important; pompous.

*7.*rigid or strait-laced in attitudes, especially in matters ofpersonal behavior.

*8.*old-fashioned; conservative.

*9.*ill-tempered; sulky.

La única pega es que no sé si es de uso común.


​


----------



## Keraunos

aztlaniano said:


> E los *cortos más casposos* seleccionados por *Arsénico*.



En este caso casposo se refiere a cutres, en el sentido de faltos de medios, hechos de cualquier manera y sin cuidar para nada la edición, como si hubiesen sido rodados en, pongamos por caso, los años setenta.

Al menos, así lo entiendo yo.


----------



## aztlaniano

Keraunos said:


> En este caso casposo se refiere a cutres, en el sentido de faltos de medios, hechos de cualquier manera y sin cuidar para nada la edición, como si hubiesen sido rodados en, pongamos por caso, los años setenta.


Yeah, I suppose you're right, Keraunos.  *Schlocky*.


----------



## INFOJACK

Retrograda me gusta. Coincido con el profe.


----------



## Sami_

El hilo se cerró hace años y parece fértil. Sin embargo, no he hallado en la búsqueda de palabras del navegador mi propuesta, que es _fusty_.


----------



## aztlaniano

Sami_ said:


> f_usty_.



Muy bueno.


----------

